# Kidney stones



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

So, I have a serious problem with kidney stones. Any preventions besides water?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad had them. Avoid milk and sodas, especially MTn dew. Those were his main culprits.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This may be helpful.

http://www.herballegacy.com/ACVHoney.pdf

"Apple cider is both oxygenating and alkalinizing to the gastrointestinal system. It helps stimulate digestive enzyme production in the stomach and intestine as well as alkalinize the rest of the body. Many have used the combination of apple cider and honey to lose weight, alleviate arthritis, dissolve bone spurs, and rid themselves of kidney and gall stones. Mix one tablespoon of apple cider and one tablespoon of honey in a glass of distilled water. Do this three times daily.
For the best results use organic, raw, and unfiltered apple cider and honey."

http://articles.herballegacy.com/keeping-the-urninary-system-and-skin-healthy/

"If your body has something it needs to eliminate and it chooses the urinary system, we might see a bladder infection or kidney stones.

How to keep the urinary system healthy:

If you had a fish tank which was filthy and the fish were sick, would you treat the fish or clean up the tank?* Anyone who has ever even owned a goldfish knows that you have to clean up the tank or the fish will never get better.* It is the same with the human body.* Every cell is bathed in fluid.* If we do not clean up the environment, we cannot expect the body to heal itself.

The type of fluid we put in our mouth is extremely important to the health of the urinary system.* When you start to drink anything, remember the analogy of the "fish tank," then make wise choices.

a) Drink lots of water!!* The kidneys and the bladder both depend heavily on water to rid themselves of any poisons and excretions on a regular basis.

b) Stay away from carbonated drinks, coffee, alcohol and other caustic substances.* The urinary system is made up of very delicate tubing.* When we drink substances such as these it is extremely hard on this tissue."


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m an expert on kidney stones , pass 22 of them 3 years ago after 3 surgeries ,had to lived with a tube (stem) inserted in me for 3 month, it actually made me laugh every time I move. One surgery was laser, straight up you know what , and two sound waves ,sound waves had to be done a month apart of each other is like having someone punching your liver.
Many myth about kidney stones; sodas, juice, tea ,calcium but they are actually produce by the acid in your system used to break down what you consume and over a period of time they form in the kidneys ,simple. To eliminate this acid drink more fluids, foods high in minerals created more stones so drink plenty of liquids ;don`t go for the witch brews out there, I drank some made from boiled grass ,weeds , you name it. Go to your doctor


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bummer, been there and it was some of the worst pain I've ever been in, liberal amounts of IV Demerol didn't even help much. 

You should find out what kind of stones you have, prevention/treatment is different for different types. A common culprit though is "Oxalate" and avoiding certain foods such as spinach, rhubarb, beets (both the root and the greens), nuts and nut butters, chocolate and cocoa, green and black tea, wheat bran (in high amounts), soybeans and foods made from soy, and strawberries.

You already know the next best thing, drink lots of water. If you do a lot of physical work and sweat out the water you drink instead of ridding yourself of it through urine, that can cause/complicate kidney stones.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> So, I have a serious problem with kidney stones. Any preventions besides water?


Bro!!! I am so sorry! Kidney stones suck!!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It is not so much avoidance of certain foods but moderation of everything that you eat.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I also second organic apple cider vinegar.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Drink lots of Cranberry juice, it contains lots of an acid that is not turned into a carbon compound in your digestive system, as most acidic foods and drinks are. The acid in Cranberry juice stays acidic, that's why doctors recommend it for UTI's. Now it may or may not assist with breaking up a Kidney stones depending what they are made out of, but at the very least it will assist with preventing a UTI, since those stones are going to scratch the hell out of your Urinary Tract providing an ideal place for infection. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a period of about 5 years when I produced kidney stones. My experience is similar to Davarm. No amount of pain killer would help except for morphine. I spent a week in the hospital and then had Lithotripsy (sonic waves). Even after the operation I had unbelievable pain for 3 days.

I managed to get a sample of the stone and gave it to the doctor. He said that my stones were calcium caused by oxalates. His advice was to give up dark sodas (Pepsi, Coke, etc.) I have been drinking Mountain dew for the last 20 years and have not had a recurrence of kidney stones.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sybil6 said:


> So, I have a serious problem with kidney stones. Any preventions besides water?


I have problems with kidney-stones too. Something that I found that helps me significantly is to stay away from calcium-rich foods / drinks and to drink at least an 8-oz glass of the purest cranberry juice I can find each day - well - that and at least the minimum daily recommended amount of water.

If you have stones, collect at least one and have it tested for mineral-content ... it will give you a greater understanding of what the stone is made of and what kinds of foods / drinks would be best to be avoided.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My mother had problems with em to. An yup, like camo said, cranberry juice. Glass ever mornin.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

readytogo said:


> I`m an expert on kidney stones , pass 22 of them 3 years ago after 3 surgeries ,had to lived with a tube (stem) inserted in me for 3 month, it actually made me laugh every time I move. One surgery was laser, straight up you know what , and two sound waves ,sound waves had to be done a month apart of each other is like having someone punching your liver. Many myth about kidney stones; sodas, juice, tea ,calcium but they are actually produce by the acid in your system used to break down what you consume and over a period of time they form in the kidneys ,simple. To eliminate this acid drink more fluids, foods high in minerals created more stones so drink plenty of liquids ;don`t go for the witch brews out there, I drank some made from boiled grass ,weeds , you name it. Go to your doctor


Kidney stone ablations are some of the funniest surgeries I've ever been in on. It's seriously like playing asteroids with a green laser and the joystick is strangely similar to the shaft of a penis. The lithotripsy not as cool. It's painful on my ears and reminds me of watching a fat kid get pink bellied.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I sympathize with you, I have had a few in past years. Mine are calcium, like Naekids. Cut back on those foods and lots of water.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Fresh coconut water.
Refreshing and oh so good.

www.m.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/truth-about-coconut-water

m.jamaicaobserver.com/mobile/news/Health-benefits-of-coconut-water_14720804

Had a relative pass kidney stone from drinking this.

I just drink it because I like it. It's also very common here.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

ZangLussuria said:


> Fresh coconut water.
> Refreshing and oh so good.
> 
> www.m.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/truth-about-coconut-water
> ...


Don`t forget the RUM....:ignore:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is what my wife tells people to take. It works very well according to them.
Kidney stones

Uva ursi
3 capsules 4X a day for 4 days
2 capsules 3X a day for 4 days
2 capsules 2X a day for 4 days
Take one for maintenance every day

Hydrangea 

2 capsules 3X a day for 4 days
1 capsule 2X a day for 4 days
Take one for maintenance every day

Drink a lot of water with Lemon every day !!


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Don`t forget the RUM....:ignore:


Or you could drink it like this:

coconuts.casaveneracion.com/coconut-based-alcoholic-drinks-tuba-and-lambanog/

I use it to mix cocktails. pretty inexpensive too.

Our local rum is pretty good too. I've had people from Puerto Rico request to bring rum for them considering that PR already makes good rum.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

ZangLussuria said:


> Or you could drink it like this:
> 
> coconuts.casaveneracion.com/coconut-based-alcoholic-drinks-tuba-and-lambanog/
> 
> ...


My father was a major kidney stone factory till his old doctor told him to drink coconut water ,he stated that since we had well water that maybe all those mineral were a contributing factor on the stones .


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love you guys. Thanks so much. My doc said it was because I was smaller and had no water stored in my body because I have no fat cells. However I'm underage so the rum bit I have to exclude, but thanks guys!! This actually helped a lot!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Bummer, been there and it was some of the worst pain I've ever been in, liberal amounts of IV Demerol didn't even help much.
> 
> You should find out what kind of stones you have, prevention/treatment is different for different types. A common culprit though is "Oxalate" and avoiding certain foods such as spinach, rhubarb, beets (both the root and the greens), nuts and nut butters, chocolate and cocoa, green and black tea, wheat bran (in high amounts), soybeans and foods made from soy, and strawberries.
> 
> You already know the next best thing, drink lots of water. If you do a lot of physical work and sweat out the water you drink instead of ridding yourself of it through urine, that can cause/complicate kidney stones.


Yup!!! All of that.
Funny how we all become patient- experts on an aliment we go through and do not want anyone else to suffer. Holy cow I hate kidney pain!!!!

There's 4 reasons you get them:
Too much calcium, either oxilate or phosphorus (like the guy above had the oxilate one which is most stones are from ), uric acid (meaty based diets) and struvite stones (from a bunch of kidney infections) and a genetic one (learned something new today!)

Your type of stone will direct you to the better diet choices out there. But you have to find out what stone you had first off.

http://kidney.niddk.nih.gov/kudiseases/pubs/kidneystonediet/#types

This should help with the diet explanations.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Aliaysonfire said:


> and a genetic one (learned something new today!)


That's what I have. Nothing in the diet helps. Plenty of fluids. I told the Doc that beer seems to keep them flushed. Although he couldn't prescribe it, he told me to do whatever works.

Oh, and I've had over 4,000 stones. I was 6 years old when I had my first and for a period of several years when I was in my 20's, I averaged one a day. Once you pass some big ones, the rest go through pretty easily.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This thread was a jinx!!! I have never in almost 50 years had any pain near my kidney... Had to go to the Doc yesterday for pain in the location of my kidney.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

JustCliff said:


> This thread was a jinx!!! I have never in almost 50 years had any pain near my kidney... Had to go to the Doc yesterday for pain in the location of my kidney.


I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> I'm so sorry!!!!


Oh man I'm so sorry too hon. (((


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Drink lots of Cranberry juice, it contains lots of an acid that is not turned into a carbon compound in your digestive system, as most acidic foods and drinks are. The acid in Cranberry juice stays acidic, that's why doctors recommend it for UTI's. Now it may or may not assist with breaking up a Kidney stones depending what they are made out of, but at the very least it will assist with preventing a UTI, since those stones are going to scratch the hell out of your Urinary Tract providing an ideal place for infection. Hope this helps.


Cranberry juice can be helpful for certain (less common) types of stones but it will aid in the formation of another type. Before trying any specific diet one should be certain of the type of stones their body is producing. Uric Acid stones are the most common and cranberry juice promotes the formation of oxalate leading to a 20% increase in the risk of forming these type stones.

I happen to be susceptible to calcium oxalate stones and was told to avoid cranberries and cranberry juice. I also was told to drink beverages with lemon juice because it helps break down the oxalates in my body.

Studies have also shown, contrary to what some have posted, that an increase in calcium intake results in a reduction in calcium-oxalate bases stones. This is because the calcium binds with oxalates in the intestines and results in less oxalates being absorbed and thus having to be eliminated by the kidneys. Calcium supplements have mixed results because the calcium and oxalates have to be in the intestines at the same time. Taking supplements causes a rapid but short term increase in the calcium available in the intestines and thus the time available to combine with oxalates is short as well.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Goldenrod is great for relieving upper respiratory inflammation due to colds/flu etc. It works equally well on the urinary tract for inflammation caused by bladder infections and kidney stones. Less inflammation, less pressure hence less pain!

It also works on stressed muscles - http://bearmedicineherbals.com/goldenrod-new-uses-for-an-old-friend.html

In a tea it's good for heartburn, indigestion and diarrhea.

This was my first goldenrod tincture. I only used the blooms of Solidago sp. I didn't get it chopped fine enough so after the photo I had to use kitchen shears on it.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cotton said:


> Goldenrod is great for relieving upper respiratory inflammation due to colds/flu etc. It works equally well on the urinary tract for inflammation caused by bladder infections and kidney stones. Less inflammation, less pressure hence less pain!
> 
> It also works on stressed muscles - http://bearmedicineherbals.com/goldenrod-new-uses-for-an-old-friend.html
> 
> ...


Oh my god. I have so much goldenrod, this will be great. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

A little history... (excerpts from Green Deane)

"_Solidago Odora: Liberty Tea"

After the Boston Tea Party of 1773 the colonists had only one good alternative: Goldenrod tea, and not just any Goldenrod, but the Solidago odora. It became known as "Liberty tea" and was even exported to China._"

There are 30 or so species of goldenrod in the eastern US. Medicinally they are the same, flavor wise, not so much...

"_Also Thomas Edison experimented with goldenrod to make rubber, which it exudes naturally. In the 1930's he managed to get 12% rubber out of each plant and Henry Ford gave Edison a Model T with tires made out of Goldenrod rubber. Edison turned his rubber research on the Goldenrod over to the government which carried it on until synthetic rubber was discovered during WWII. That ended Goldenrod as a source of rubber. However, its rubber is very strong and long lasting, really better than synthetic rubber._"

http://jstorplants.org/2012/03/18/t...restone-and-converting-goldenrod-into-rubber/

Quotes from Patricia K. Howell - Medicinal Plants of the Southern Appalachians (a wonderful person, has given me great advice on making medicines)

Traditional uses...

Indians used goldenrod to reduce fevers, relieve coughs and as a general sedative. They bandaged wounds and burns with fresh goldenrod leaves. Infusions of goldenrod were added to baths to relax women during labor and to calm fussy babies.

Early 19th century goldenrod tea was a popular beverage, a remedy for exhaustion and fatigue.

Current: In Europe the goldenrod species S. virgauria is used to treat urinary infections, to dissolve or eliminate kidney stones and reduce inflammation and congestion in the upper respiratory system.


----------

